# Anyone familiar with a taco 5000-2 Mixing valve



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 24, 2012)

I have this model and i cant seem to find replacement parts for it. Im guessing its abou 10 years old
I get no results even on the taco site. It looks exactly like some of the current models but the part # is slightly different. Im going to try to email taco for information.


----------



## heaterman (Apr 25, 2012)

What parts do you need


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a model 5000-2 mixing valve and need replacement elements for it ,taco claims the part # i need is 5002-006RP . I cant find any vendor that offers this part,even online. I use these things often in my business so i want a valve thats servicable. Might try the honeywell next time as i see they offer kits to change out the element.
Seems thay only last so many years then the element dies. Its a pain in the a-- to change out the whole valve not to mention the expense when you could just change the element.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 26, 2012)

I did find an almost exact match ,a Cash acme valve so i swapped out the valve body without unsoldering the sweat on 1/2 " copper fittings that connect it to the plumbing. THe valve body is identical  So i still have the Taco valve and if i can find that part # ill put it back in service, part of the problem is probably cuz its made in austrailia.


----------

